# Swampdonkey Amps



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi

Just checked out a decent review of these Swampdonkey amps in Canadian Musician mag. Made in Canada:smilie_flagge17: and right here in Alberta, if I remember correctly. Anybody have some real world experience with these?

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a friend that is one of the test pilots on them....I've checked out a couple. One had more knobs than the other....I didnt really pay much attention to the guts.

REALLY nice amps. Responsive, very detailed sounding. They respond to your playing incredibly well. Overall I'll give them 2 thumbs way up. If you are a metal guy look elsewhere, these are not heavy metal amplifiers.

Don't judge by the clips on the website....they are not very good.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Archer said:


> Don't judge by the clips on the website....they are not very good.


This.

I totally lost interest after listening to them. Word to the builder.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

keto said:


> This.
> 
> I totally lost interest after listening to them. Word to the builder.


Yup, what he said.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

When I sat in front of the amp playing I thought 'this thing is cool'


Went to the website, listened and thought 'sounds like poop'


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

*Clips*

Hi

Went to the website and for the most part the clips were not the best, and that is putting it kindly. But there were 2-4 clips, right near the bottom of the page that were fine by any standards. 
The amp builder isn't doing himself any favors with those kind of clips demonstrating his work.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just thinking, someone should let him know:food-smiley-004:

Help a brother out...I am a Metal guys so he won't listen to me:smile:

Bev


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Just thinking, someone should let him know:food-smiley-004:
> 
> Help a brother out...I am a Metal guys so he won't listen to me:smile:
> 
> Bev


Actually, I believe he's a member of either this forum, or TGP (I can't remember which).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Actually, I believe he's a member of either this forum, or TGP (I can't remember which).


I think he's been on this forum Check the Dealer's Emporium.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm, methinks an amp endorsement for some good clips may be in someones future...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mcgriff420 said:


> Hmm, methinks an amp endorsement for some good clips may be in someones future...


I'll bite.


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps (Jan 22, 2008)

Ouch! The sound clips on my site suck that bad? Sorry about that! Consider the builder informed and on the road to reformation. This is an area I could use some help in if any of you would like to volunteer. As for losing interest in my amps... I sure hope you'll give me another chance..... Please play first, judge second. In January I should have a couple of professionally recorded tunes up for you to listen to as one of our M50s is in Toronto being used for a recording project. (Toronto area players can contact me if they'd like to try the M50 out there!!!)

I've had a helluva time getting players out to our shop to try amps and I've also had a tough time getting any interest from music stores. I assure you, EVERYONE who has plugged into the M50 has been extremely positive if not outright blown away... (maybe they heard the clips on the website first)

AND... as far as Metal goes.... the M50 is freakishly quiet as far as a noise floor goes and has a ton of clean headroom.... Metal players may appreciate this when using a stompbox for the overdrive / crush / metal tone and the M50 simply for brutal amplification.... however, the "boutique" label & pricing would be a consideration. That being said, the M50 is intended for the blues, roots, country, rock and jazz players. I have a new design, the Gypsy, that is considerably different from the M50 and 3 new low powered combos on the bench right now. I should have these newer models out by spring and the Gypsy, which is ready for testing and review, will be available for purchase in a few weeks.

I welcome all players to check out our amps. We're easy to find about 20 minutes drive north of Cochrane and I'll happily bring an amp in to Calgary for anyone to test out. Just call me or e-mail me (check the website for contact info)

Thanks for setting me straight!

Chris Czech
Designer / Builder of Swampdonkey Amplifiers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

best of luck Chris!

.. design a high gain beastie? 

2 channels: 

1. warm luscious cleans

2. responsive EQ and a good gain knob. if that gain knob can take it from "low gain bluesrock" through "classic rock" through "metal!"...

well...

that'd be pretty cool  haha


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Swampdonkeyamps said:


> Ouch! The sound clips on my site suck that bad? Sorry about that! Consider the builder informed and on the road to reformation. This is an area I could use some help in if any of you would like to volunteer. As for losing interest in my amps... I sure hope you'll give me another chance..... Please play first, judge second. In January I should have a couple of professionally recorded tunes up for you to listen to as one of our M50s is in Toronto being used for a recording project. (Toronto area players can contact me if they'd like to try the M50 out there!!!)
> 
> I've had a helluva time getting players out to our shop to try amps and I've also had a tough time getting any interest from music stores. I assure you, EVERYONE who has plugged into the M50 has been extremely positive if not outright blown away... (maybe they heard the clips on the website first)
> 
> ...



***cough****how about John @ L&M****cough****


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a metal preamp on the bench that does a great transition from electric blues through hard rock and into metal but due to the large number of gain stages, getting a stellar clean out of it just won't fly....I guess that's why multi channel amps came into being. The Swampdonkey "metal" channel will appear on a high output push-pull amp and on a rack mount preamp in the near future. The "metal" preamp so far has 5 gain stages followed by a 4 band active EQ. I'm flirting with adding a tube compressor to the channel.... I welcome any and all input from players.... Maybe we add EQ bands? Add more knobs to the EQ??? Run parallel gain paths???? Nest non-resonant feedback loops... Anyone who wants to get in on the design and testing, just drop me a line.

Chris




Budda said:


> best of luck Chris!
> 
> .. design a high gain beastie?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps (Jan 22, 2008)

John can have an M50 in his studio anytime for as long as he needs it.... he was kind enough to go out of his way to make a couple of good clips for me to post (they are the only ones I've retained on the website, BTW). My respect for him and his playing are huge. Say, does anyone know if he has a MySpace page with some of his work on?

Chris




Archer said:


> ***cough****how about John @ L&M****cough****


----------

